
'iNetHack2' - shawndumas
http://toucharcade.com/2015/02/27/toucharcade-game-of-the-week-inethack2/
======
DiabloD3
As cool as this is, I still can't see myself playing a game on such a tiny
screen.

Like, I understand that mobile games is one of the largest industries in the
tech world, and I just don't get it. Can someone explain to me how you're
supposed to enjoy it?

